# Hyatt Highlands Inn, lovely!



## Denise L (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

We were at the Hyatt Highlands Inn last week in a gorgeous one bedroom unit!  Staff was amazing and the resort is as lovely and quaint as ever. It was a great getaway!  Here are some photos!

Amazing View





Bedroom






Large bathroom with huge tub





Shower





Wood burning Fireplace





Living room





Kitchen


----------



## steve1000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Denise -

Great pictures and thanks for the update. I can't wait until our stay there in September!


----------



## MaryH (Jul 16, 2009)

Denise,

Was it one of the 2 floor townhouses?

Did you like the patio restaurant for breakfast?


----------



## Denise L (Jul 16, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Denise,
> 
> Was it one of the 2 floor townhouses?
> 
> Did you like the patio restaurant for breakfast?



We were in a single floor one bedroom, top floor, end unit, building 3.  Then the following week, we were in the same type of unit, building 2. We prefer the single floor one bedroom plan.

We did not eat at the patio restaurant, though we did try dinner in the lounge our first night. So peaceful there, love it!


----------



## jab1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

Any suggestions on requesting a 1 bedroom Unit? Things to do? Going in August. 

Thanks Jim


----------



## wilma (Jul 22, 2009)

jab1900 said:


> Any suggestions on requesting a 1 bedroom Unit? Things to do? Going in August.



Go to Kal's website for useful Hyatt info and look at this page:
http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Highlands/CarmelLayout.pdf

It shows the unit # and their check-in days. Ask the resort for oceanview, top floor units. Have fun!


----------



## applegirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Denise,

Great Pics!  We stayed at this property twice before discovering the world of timeshares (I didn't even know this property had timeshare units).  We stayed in a unit just like the one bedroom that you show in your pictures.  The big difference is that we paid top dollar for this same room (probably between $300 and $400 a night).  Now that we know timeshares we won't pay that price next time!

Did you have any sunny days?  Summer can be so weird there, huh?  Love the area and little town of Carmel.

Glad you had a good time!

Janna


----------



## Denise L (Jul 28, 2009)

applegirl said:


> Denise,
> 
> Great Pics!  We stayed at this property twice before discovering the world of timeshares (I didn't even know this property had timeshare units).  We stayed in a unit just like the one bedroom that you show in your pictures.  The big difference is that we paid top dollar for this same room (probably between $300 and $400 a night).  Now that we know timeshares we won't pay that price next time!
> 
> ...



We did have sun during the day for a short time. It was very nice.   More photos below from a night in July:

Our balcony, huge!






The view down to the left, a hot tub I never knew about!






Pool


----------



## Denise L (Jul 28, 2009)

*Amazing landscaping*

More photos:

View from stairs above pool, plus lush flowers





















Meandering waterfalls


----------



## Lingber (Aug 5, 2009)

Gorgeous Pictures Denise! Thanks for sharing!


----------

